# Where have Close, Maximise & Minimise buttons gone



## Alinbidford (Aug 30, 2015)

I have Lightroom 5.7 installed with all updates. Following an upgrade to Windows 10 on 29th August 2015 I have lost the buttons mentioned in the title. To close the programme I now have to use the short cut CtrlQ or go into File and select Exit. To minimise and maximise the window I have to use the Windows Key and the up or down arrow.

I don't believe I have inadvertently hidden the buttons so has anyone else had the same experience and is there a fix for the problem, I am a mouse and click rather than a short cut person, or is it something Microsoft/Adobe have to fix?

Look forward to hearing from anyone who can offer advice.

Alan


----------



## Jim Wilde (Aug 30, 2015)

Hi, welcome to the forum.

That 'problem' usually means that you're part way through the old full-screen cycle. Try entering Shift+F on the keyboard once or twice to see if the normal display returns.


----------



## Alinbidford (Aug 30, 2015)

Jim, thanks for taking the time to reply.

I think my problem was caused by another piece of software I had downloaded from my Internet provider (BT) which was not compatible with Microsofts browser Edge. I have now uninstalled the software and the missing buttons are back.

Alan


----------



## Dave Miller (Aug 31, 2015)

Jim Wilde said:


> Hi, welcome to the forum.
> 
> That 'problem' usually means that you're part way through the old full-screen cycle. Try entering Shift+F on the keyboard once or twice to see if the normal display returns.



Thank you for that tip. I've had exactly the same problem on my Mac CC version yesterday where the "traffic lights" had disappeared. Shift+F brought them back. :hail:


----------

